# exhaust options?



## [email protected] (Dec 16, 2005)

I know AWE makes downpipes for the Allroad... any other tip trans exhaust options out there for an 01?
I'm chipping it in the parking lot right after I take delivery


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: exhaust options? ([email protected])*

remus 
http://www.remusracing.com/pro...D=477


----------

